# Vintage Motorcycle Show - Taunton Mass.



## catfish (May 6, 2013)

Always a great show. Not a swap meet. Just a show. We usualy get some whizzers and vintage bicycle too!


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2013)

Only a few weeks away!


----------



## JRE123 (Aug 12, 2013)

Wish I had seen this in time to attend.  I bring my bike to the raynham wheels of time auto show often and are well accepted.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 12, 2013)

Have '40EL,'39ULH for sale ......trade's's's's's


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2013)

THE STIG said:


> Have '40EL,'39ULH for sale ......trade's's's's's




e-mail me some photos and prices.   Catfish


----------

